# How's Your Weather?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Sucks here. Snow every morning, warms midday and clears. It rains the snow away midday as well, so the trails are going to be a mess.

In a some weeks, I plan on going to Witten, in NRW. There's a great video posted as All Mountain somewhere else on the forum and it looks fantastic. I've been missing tight, twisty singletrack out here.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Two feet of snow after a really cold couple of weeks, and now a milder period is said to begin, so it'll be all slush everywhere for weeks and weeks.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/LEBB.html
Quite good here (excellent compared to Germany winter standards)
About 10ºC max and 7ºC min, no rain in several days.
No snow and not much mud.
Maybe you must start x-country skiing...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

We're thinking about xc skiing this coming weekend. Maybe we'll like it. One thing I like seeing is people going to work in the snow using XC skis.

Riding was out for last weekend, so we went to Prague. What a nice city! Lots of what I miss from the US, and the people there (even some children) are tri-lingual. it's only a short drive from me, so shopping trips are going to be on.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried xc skiing several years ago and find it very similar to "proper" mountain biking (you go up some hills and back). As a bonus, you can wear your cycling lycra and windstopper.
Unfortunately takes 3 hours of travel from here to Somport in French Pyrenees.


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Near the Czech border:










at the moment we have on the mountains up to 80 cm snow. 
Yesterday I was biking for 2.5h in snowVery hard, but much fun


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Which border? Last weekend, I drove from Dresden to Prague and it was snowy!


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Germany ( bavaria) to Czech. Dylen is the name of the mountain

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2862449


----------



## maettu (Oct 10, 2005)

Huge snow in switzerland too. :madman: 

The weather is not bad sometimes as you can see on the pictures from last Saturday.

We do ski-touring and wait for the snow melt.

Regards mat


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> We're thinking about xc skiing this coming weekend. Maybe we'll like it. One thing I like seeing is people going to work in the snow using XC skis.
> 
> Riding was out for last weekend, so we went to Prague. What a nice city! Lots of what I miss from the US, and the people there (even some children) are tri-lingual. it's only a short drive from me, so shopping trips are going to be on.


yeah... Prague rocks...when I was there it was cold and rainy and I still loved the city....

I spent this weekend in Feldberg (Black forest)...about 150cm of snow on the slopes.... lots of fun..I am finally learning how to ski


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Grey skies, temps mainly staying a few degrees below zero (Celsius, of course). Some snow on the ground.

http://www.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/wea...3&param=4&map=1&place=Tampere&Go.x=10&Go.y=11


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

crisillo said:


> yeah... Prague rocks...when I was there it was cold and rainy and I still loved the city....


Cause when it's warm and sunny, it's so crowded that you can't get anywhere for all the tourists. ;-)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Dazed said:


> Cause when it's warm and sunny,. it's so crowded that you cant get anywhere for all the tourists. ;-)


HAHAHAHA...well put.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice and mild in southern UK at the moment, rode last night in short sleeves for the first time this year. Evenings are getting light too!


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, no snow here today.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Now it's raining!


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Now it's raining!


I`m sooo sorry (seriuosly) 
This weather is killing me too (can´t stop riding)  
Today no snow, no rain, no clouds...


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

yeah, very nice weather. 

and here:madman:


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

*passing time...*

We had snow, then it snowed, then it snowed some more. Meaning cycling is out of the picture for some time. My guess is our first mountain biking for the season will be in Finale Ligure Italy around Easter like every year. Then another couple of trips to Italy, the riding in the backyard will not really start before May. Winter can be long so you look for other ways to pass time...


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Then there is also this thing I bought for my better half. Came in last week, we're looking forward building this one up whilst the snow is on the trails.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Good snow there. :thumbsup: 

Guess what?....
More sunny pics today...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Uzzi said:


> Then there is also this thing I bought for my better half. Came in last week, we're looking forward building this one up whilst the snow is on the trails.


Wow, lucky lady!

We're out of the snow, but now in rain, expected to go back to snow today or tomorrow.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

maettu said:


> Huge snow in switzerland too. :madman:
> 
> The weather is not bad sometimes as you can see on the pictures from last Saturday.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  so in Austria ...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like the Eifel is going to have some GRATE riding weather this weekend (High of 52 w/6mph winds on Sat)...will post pic when available...

See y'ah On Trail!!!


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

How is the snow doing?

And now a question about today´s picture: is this a sunny or a cloudy day? :skep:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The snow is doing just fine
Had a sunny day on sunday:


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

And it is snowing again...it just does not seem to stop... Ah well I guess we'll be ski mountaineering for some time to come.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

The weather finally cleared here. Might be able to ride soon!


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

it's been hailstoning all day here, little stinging pellets. It looks like a fresh bed of snow till you take a close look. Been standing at my window willing it to stop so I can get out. Too much of a wimp to ride with little bullets hitting me all the time.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Had some great weather last week, but I'm on the injured list. Fortunately, I healed enough so I could do some riding and the injury didn't bother me that much. Walking is another story.

Get some riding in whenver you can! Like me, you could get injured just a day before your week off!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Been only walking the trails recently. Now conditions vary a lot: there's dry dirt, wet dirt, slimy mud, snow, little streams trying to cut through sheets of ice.... I am running out of excuses to keep my bikes clean, though.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

For the most part, it's dried out nicely around here. I was at Glentress in southern Scotland on Saturday and it was warm and sunny.

Locally, there's been little rain over the last few weeks, so most of the man-made cycle trails have drained very well. The trails are soft enough to hook up, but not too soft to bog down into. I've had around two good rides per week since the end of February. I love riding at this time of year...

















My favourite 'doorstep' trail is an old moorland footpath along the top of some cliffs (another trail runs along the tree line in the middle distance)...









Very technical on 'the slow' or white knuckle with the brakes off...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Get some riding in whenever you can! Like me, you could get injured just a day before your week off!


Tell me about it...now that the weather is great and I have some days off...I have a cold :madman: Yesterday I went biking for a bit but I only managed to get myself dizzy and congested...so I guess I better take it easy...


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Friday was cold (around 0ºC at 1000m) with a little snowing. 
Almost run into a volture meeting. They needed sometime to clear the trail, not very good at taking off.
Saturday was better and sunday the best, with about 20ºC and a good singletrack.
Only poor phone pictures:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Getting better...


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Over 20ºC, a pretty sun tanned face and almost wearing short lycra.


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Here in north Italy the weather almost sucks...
:madman: 
We have been under the rain during our last rides...
:cryin:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Lots of dry trails during the weekend, just a few spots that were still too soft to ride. A little rain expected for the coming days.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

24ºC here and improving  
A day for short lycra on the road...no photos :nono:


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

yesterday I got up, put my bike gear on and went and prepped my bike, then spent the whole day looking out of the window, trying to motivate myself to get out. So far today I have done the same! I keep telling myself "get out and ride Mr Ensink it's only rain!"!!!


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

That's like windsurfing. You spend the whole day looking the wind (not) approaching :madman:


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

You know what, after I posted that I forced myself into the car and drove about 20mins to a trail I know holds up well in the wet. On the way the rain stopped and the skies partially cleared, I had a couple of hours of dry riding, apart from the puddles.

Today it is raining again !


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

That car trick is good.
Try another one, if you drive enough to the south you'll find dry and hot weather


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats a good idea! In fact I just booked a ferry for the end of june for a trip to the alps!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Weather?
Not too bad today but there seems to be rain on the way. I'm glad I managed to hit the trails today while they are still dry.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It has been nice and warm for about a week. Yesterday evening, temps went below 20 Celsius, and I went for a little ride.
The route: https://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=1190698

crossing the highway (it is in a tunnel here...)


a few roots on rock


in the middle of a suburb (I guess it is a bit steep for building here)


It may get close to (gasp) 30 Celsius today and the good weather is expected to continue at least for another week or so.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Predicted rain all weekend, but rained barely yesterday. I'm out this weekend. Too much work to get to.

Next week, I'll be in the Alps, then I'll be down in the Dolemites, then over to the Pyrannees.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Hot weather here, with temp over 30ºC
Expect high temps in the Pyrenees.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

How much exposure is there up there? Any significant amounts of shaded areas?


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been there skiing. The higher areas over 2000m. have nothing but rocks.
The valleys have forest. In summer the weather is warm and dry. Perhaps the French side (north) is cooler.
In Jaca (near several ski resorts) the temperatures next week will be over 30ºC..


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The weather is nice. Yesterday evening it had cooled down enough that I was not getting sweat in my eyes.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Fresh and cloudy now (20 Cº), but a week ago was sunny:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The weather has been a bit chilly. Between -10 and -20 Celsius most of the time.
... and I don't have shoes that are up to it for more than half an hour.

Some seem to be doing OK. A video from my area:










a longer vid. In this one I recognize where they are. The lady with the camera has some problems with the light.









edit:
Went for a little ride today, after all. About an hour @ -11 Celsius. Maybe my toes could have taken more but it was getting dark.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

The weather in Northern England has been fantastic this week. Clear blue skies over frozen ground. Really cold but wrapped up warm you don't mind and it is great to have summer tyres on an be rolling really fast on the rock hard ground.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just got about 20 cm of new snow. It will be a few days before enough people have walked their dogs on the trails...


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Nsynk said:


> The weather in Northern England has been fantastic this week. Clear blue skies over frozen ground. Really cold but wrapped up warm you don't mind and it is great to have summer tyres on an be rolling really fast on the rock hard ground.


Which part of the north!?! I'm guessing north-west?


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Just outside of Prague last week. Not sure what to make of the signage:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What's the matter with the signage?
The color and shape tell me that the sign is an instruction (not warning, limit, or prohibition)
The picture in the sign means bikes are allowed, as well as all sizes and shapes of pedestrians. Even little girls with their grandfathers.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Man with hat leading girl away. 
Bicycle will be left alone. 

This is a warning for sure.


----------

